# Revenir à Mavericks depuis un clone sur disque externe



## cigogne (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour j'ai un clone de mon système Mavericks sur un disque externe.
J'ai la dernière version de Yosemite sur mon disque dur de mon ordi.
Je voudrais revenir à mon ancien système Mavericks.
Comment dois-je m'y prendre ?
Merci pour votre aide à l'avance pour un novice
Cigogne


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Septembre 2015)

Salut

Avec quoi as-tu fait le clone?

@+


----------



## cigogne (5 Septembre 2015)

Avec Carbon copy cloner
Merci
Cigogne


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Septembre 2015)

Donc tu bootes sur ton clone et tu le restaures sur le DD interne.


----------



## cigogne (5 Septembre 2015)

Je démarre sur le disque externe avec alt enfoncé et ensuite je clone le disque externe sur mon disque interne ?
C'est bien cela ? Cela va remplacer mon système Yosémite ?

Sorry, je suis vraiment nul en informatique.
Merci de ton aide
Cigogne


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Septembre 2015)

cigogne a dit:


> Je démarre sur le disque externe avec alt enfoncé et ensuite je clone le disque externe sur mon disque interne ?
> C'est bien cela ? Cela va remplacer mon système Yosémite ?
> 
> .......Cigogne


Yes it is.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Septembre 2015)

Voir ICI le modop.


----------



## cigogne (6 Septembre 2015)

Merci jeanjd63,

Le transfert s'est passé. Tout est en ordre
Merci encore de ton aide
Bon week end
Cigogne


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Septembre 2015)

Pareil.


----------

